# Why is The Hobbit considered a CHILDRENS STORY?



## Calimehtar (Dec 28, 2002)

Why is it considered a childrens story? Especially when the main people that read it is around... 12 and up. I think I was 11 when I first read it. But CHILDRENS STORY seems like 5 year olds or something. And in the FOTR EE in the appendices theres a guy who was the first to make a report of the Hobbit for Tolkien and he said it was for people 5-12 or something like that. I think its better for people around 12 and up.


----------



## Araheru (Dec 28, 2002)

That is one man's opinion. I think that he read it when he was around that age, and he feels it is perfect for that time period in a person's life. You may not feel the same, and nor do I. I honestly do not think that a 5 year old could comprehend the book. Even at 7 or 8 years old, it would be hard to understand it.


----------



## Precious (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Araheru _
> *That is one man's opinion. I think that he read it when he was around that age, and he feels it is perfect for that time period in a person's life. You may not feel the same, and nor do I. I honestly do not think that a 5 year old could comprehend the book. Even at 7 or 8 years old, it would be hard to understand it. *


 I first read it at 11-12 y/o. But, I really dug LOTR when I read it at 13. It took The Hobbit longer to grow on me.


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 29, 2002)

Could it be perhaps, because the Author himself described The Hobbit as a childrens tale? 

And I hate to break it to some of you, but a twelve year old is a child. Perhaps a very intelligent and gifted child, bu a child nontheless.

RD


----------



## morello13 (Dec 29, 2002)

i have twin borthers who are 7 years old both are reading the one is further knows what he has read pretty accurately but im not sure he really understands the whole scope of everything in its entirety


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 31, 2002)

Tolkien wrote the story for his children, therefore it a childrens story. Anyway, RD's right, a 12 year old is still a child, although Tolkien's children were somewhat younger than that when it was written. Me, I first read TH when I was either 9 or 10. I loved it, it was great. And I still read or listen to it once in a while as well. But unfortunately, my sister has gone and lost the 3rd tape...


----------



## gandalfthegreat (Jan 3, 2003)

It is a childrens story, but you do not fully comprehend everything Tolkien wrote until you are of an older age. Also I believe Tolkiens books are meant to be read over and over, because everytime you will learn something new, or something you previously did not understand will suddenly become clear.

-*Gandalf*-


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't consider it a children's story, but I can see why one might get confused. The language used to tell the Hobbit isn't as rich and detailed as LOTR or the Silmarillion, and therefore easyer for younger minds to comprehend. Therefore, some assume that because younger ages can understand it better than they can understand other books of Tolkien, they are meant for younger readers.


----------



## klugiglugus (Jan 9, 2003)

I think the Hobbit was supposed to be a childrens' story because the series of books where designed so that if a 5 year old read the Hobbit when they where 5 then 10 years later read the rest of the series then the actual subject of the ring of power would be like a deep rooted legend to them!


----------



## Nardil (Jan 9, 2003)

To put it simply it is written as a lighthearted adventure story set in a fantastic imaginary world. Its perfect for children. Although Tolkien expanded the world into something breathtaking, the Hobbit remains a children's story


----------



## faila (Jan 15, 2003)

I read the hobbit when i was 7,it is a childrens story (i read lotr for the first time whn i was 10) You can tell the difference in its narration especially.


----------



## Bib (Jan 15, 2003)

Tolkien wrote The Hobbit for his own children so it IS a childrens story. I agree with Faila that you can tell by the use of language that The Hobbit was meant for a younger audience then lotr. 

That it still remains a great book for adults is just the strength of the book.


----------



## Carantalath (Jan 15, 2003)

I think that The Hobbit is a children's story, since it contains many things that I consider elements of a children's story. There are dragons and treasure and fantasy people. I read the Hobbit when I was nine years old and I read it with my younger sister when she was seven. We both understood it the first time we read it.


----------



## 10000 strong (Jan 29, 2003)

it's a kid story.


----------



## LadyRanger (Jan 30, 2003)

I think The Hobbitt is really for children. You can tell by the text it was meant for younger readers.

When I first bought the 4 books and opened up The Hobbitt I thought I had bought a children's version of The Hobbitt and figured the LOTR was of the same. Fortunately it wasn't and I so I finished The Hobbitt last night and started the FOTR.

But I thought The Hobbitt is great for the imagination and would recommend it to younger readers.


----------



## Eye'r'oof (Jan 30, 2003)

RD was right. The Hobbit is written in such a manner that it is a tale. Dragons and treasures are not symbols of a children story. The Hobbit is considered a children story because it is a tale. The language is easy and the spirit is making people remember when they were told tales like this one. Cause it was then these people were children so it is a children tale also. I do not think so. I think The Hobbit is a tale but for all ages. It makes me to remember or dream of those times then all were unite and were talking in the evening near a fire because in The Hobbit presents all main traditions of ancient tales. That was my opinion. gl all


----------

